# '18 LT/RS - Is There Anyway to Keep the Radio on While the Engine is Off?



## gword256 (Jul 15, 2021)

See title line. Seems to only stay on 10-ish minutes. Like an accessory position for cars with a keyed ignition.

Bonus - First Post.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Important: Do not press the brake. If you press the On/Start button once it should be in the "accessory" mode. Twice is the "on" position.

Note the engine only starts if your foot is on the brake when you press the on/start button. That will definitely keep the radio on.


----------



## gword256 (Jul 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Important: Do not press the brake. If you press the On/Start button once it should be in the "accessory" mode. Twice is the "on" position.
> 
> Note the engine only starts if your foot is on the brake when you press the on/start button. That will definitely keep the radio on.


Okay. I'll try not pressing the brake. I've a 6MT so there's that as well.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

gword256 said:


> I've a 6MT so there's that as well.


That shouldn't make any difference if you're not wanting to start the engine.


----------



## gword256 (Jul 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> That shouldn't make any difference if you're not wanting to start the engine.



Well it now seems to stay on until I open the door several minutes later.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You hold the button without pressing brake. Little light will change.

Just pressing it puts it in some sort of short term accessory mode.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think I read it as diagnostic mode.

It turns everything on though and all he wants is accessory mode for the radio.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A quick press will put it in accessory mode for 10-15 mins, can't remember which.

You can also turn on the radio only without the car being in accessory mode just by pressing the power button on the radio. It will shut off every 10 mins.


----------

